# My planted tank



## Pippin (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello all, I have been keeping fish for a while now and after many trial and failure, I have upped the anti with regard keeping the plants alive and flourishing. I have made my own DIY co2, I dose with easy carbo on a daily basis and have my light on for 10 hrs a day. Any tips will be much appreciated


----------



## fletch616 (Sep 14, 2011)

DIY CO2..that how I started..next thing youll be doing is going with full fledged CO2 system! lol..when you do decide to do this..change your substrate to potting soil...awesome plants when you do and you want need any fertz!


----------



## Nahid_Siddiqui (Sep 5, 2012)

You need to reduce the time for the light to 6 hours, otherwise you will have those nice algae infestation. When you use CO2, you need to mind that plants dont use CO2 when there is no light and this will lead to the PH in your tank going down that is your water will become acidic, I been advised that PH should be between 6.5 to 7 in an ideal situation. Some of the plants I have seen being very efficient is cabomba, water sprite, java fern etc. Cabomba seems to love acidic water. You also need to mind the carbonate concentration in the water it's reffered to as KH. I think the only thing you will find becoming an issue in the long run is algae, but as per fletch616's suggestion and many other people potting soil is the best to counter many issues.


----------



## Chunks (Aug 19, 2011)

Nahid_Siddiqui said:


> potting soil is the best to counter many issues.


I would take this advice with a grain of salt. Using straight potting mix could potentially lead to a massive algae problem. I'm not sure that you were really asking for help in this direction anyway but researching the Diana Walstead method will give you a lot of good info.

I think you have made a good start, you're doing things the right way in terms of small beginnings, I'm sure there are things you could improve but smalls steps will make it easier for you to work out what works.

Perhaps you could tell us a bit more about your lighting, filtration and substrate?


----------



## fplata (Jun 9, 2012)

Nahid I have read a couple of your posts and with all due respect your advice is flawed. I run a 10 hour photoperiod with lots of light, I run co2 on some of my shrimp tanks 24x7, KH has nothing to do with algae. Please continue to comment, and continue to learn, there are tonz of folks here who are experts, take the opportunity to learn from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whispyb (Nov 12, 2012)

Can potting soil be used under whatever substrate you are using when there are also fish and or shrimp in the tank also?


----------



## fplata (Jun 9, 2012)

Not all of them. Go to the tpt and do a search on dirt. They will tell you all you need to know. For shrimp other the neos I would use Amazonia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whispyb (Nov 12, 2012)

fplata-- Thank you, I will do that.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In the library forum, there are two excellent articles on mineralized topsoil. And in El Natural, there is a sticky thread on suitable soils for the Walstad method. Those should answer most of your questions.


----------



## fplata (Jun 9, 2012)

That is correct this is al based on Diane's el natural model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

